# St. Louis ribs from Costco



## huskyjw (May 29, 2012)

A few weeks back I bought 2 racks of St. Louis ribs from Costco.  I'm not a newbie at smoking meat....but far from a professional.

One rack I used the 3-2-1 method...but the other rack I decided to just leave 'em in and see what happens.

The 3-2-1 was what it always is....but I REALLY liked the ones that never touched the foil.  They had way better flavor.....the rub and spices were much more pronounced.  It even seemed "spicier" but I used the exact same rub on the two racks.  I did have two issues though. 

On both racks that ribs were really really dark....black and hard even...especially at the very ends....I just tossed the ones at the very ends though   I did use some granulated sugar and I'm wondering if that is what burned.....perhaps my thermometer is a bit off and running higher that I thought??  I tried to keep it at 250 or lower (per my thermometer)

Also....the ribs that weren't in the foil didn't bend when picked up with tongs.  They had been in for 6 hours.....should I have kept them in longer??  They still had great flavor and weren't tough at all.....in fact I liked the texture better.....they looked more "professional"  but they didn't bend like the 3-2-1 at all.

Oh....and I use a Great Outdoors Smoky Mountain Propane smoker.....for now.


----------



## fpnmf (May 29, 2012)




----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 29, 2012)

Yes, next time Q-view.

Here's a hint though , get some Turbinato Sugar , (Raw Sugar) , it does not burn as Refined Sugar does , but gives a nice Carmelization...and has a bit of a Molasas flavor...

Calibrate your Therm. and find the Hot spots in the Smoke Chamber. Get some more Spares and do it again... you'll see a diff.







Have fun and...


----------



## Dutch (May 29, 2012)

Husky, I started out using the 3-2-1 method but I haven't used that method for several years, feedback from the family says they perfer the unfoiled ribs better. Like oldschool said-get some turbinado sugar and use that in place of granulated or brown sugar. Even in Tulsa Jeffs rub recipe I'll use turbinaded sugar.


----------



## smokinhusker (May 29, 2012)

After reading lots of threads here, I've started using Turbinado Sugar with much better results.

*Could you help us out with this?*

Would you please update your profile information to include your location?

We are looking to run a query on the database to see how many members we have in different areas of the country and across the globe. This will be important for planning meet ups, gatherings and events. We don't need specifics such as what part of town you live in or even what town you live in if you are uncomfortable with that, but we would like for you to at least insert a state and maybe even a region of the state.

As in Northeast Oklahoma or even Tulsa area, Oklahoma and that would have been equally good.

It will also be fun to see what states and areas have the largest representation here at SMF… We will post that information once we have it.

It also helps us to know the climate you live in if you have any smoking questions.

Instructions:

1.      Click on "My Profile"

2.      Click on "Edit Community Profile"

3.      Fill in or Edit the "Location" field

Thank-you,


----------

